# Gert Baxter



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

*Crown Royal Across America*






*Emergency Fleet *






*Paxil Helped Me Through The Rain*






*Apocalypse Now*













This lady should have her own show!!! She would make a network millions


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That woman ain't right.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The word "annoying" comes to mind...:lol:


----------

